# Blues



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Read the DNR has lifted the endangered Blues off the list in the Ohio river. Also was reading how Blues eat Mussels in the summer and shad during the fall. Question is that has the zebra mussels that invaded the US in the 80s have anything to do with the blues in the Ohio? They said a 16# cat had 157 mussels in it! They eat shell and all.


----------



## tim30409 (Apr 9, 2007)

Blues will eat about anything they can grt in there mouths


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Don't know about that. West Virginia's stocking program appears to be taking hold, but I don't think they have stocked any above the Belleville pool.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

'JIG' Would that make West Branch a good candidate for Blue Catfish?


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

JIG said:


> Question is that has the zebra mussels that invaded the US in the 80s have anything to do with the blues in the Ohio? They said a 16# cat had 157 mussels in it!


I was watching something on the discovery channel or national geographic the other day on invasive species in north america's water ways, and they were speaking of the mussels and invertebrates and how they are a nuisance but how they impact the native wildlife and play an important role.... they discussed how the blue cats in river systems gorge themselves with the zebra mussels and other mollusks during the spring and summer.... really neat documentary


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Blues in WB! Ya that and Berlin too. I got what I read out of the Infisherman mag. Just seems funny how a fish can go from none to enough to lift the advisory in a couple years. Guess time will tell.


----------



## fishwhipped (Mar 9, 2008)

im not sure but i think mussels and zebra mussels are different. a catfish would gnaw its lips off trying to scrape a zebra off of a rock.


----------

